
At what point does green become blue? - bryanrasmussen
https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/opinion/oh-my-word/903593/at-what-point-does-green-become-blue/
======
simonblack
That's a very subjective point. 100 people would very likely give you 100
answers, based on their individual _physiologies_.

Note, this a _physical_ thing, rather than merely an _opinion_ thing. Some
people have a very acute sense of color and can discuss about very fine color
differences that other people are simply unable to perceive.

Similar question: when does red turn to orange?

------
rolph
i would think when the yellow is all gone its now blue I also think the
concept of idiolect is central to human A.I. interaction

